# What study techniques did you use when studying for the NREMT?



## Coe45 (Jul 30, 2012)

I have been looking through my aaos Emergency care and transportation of the sick and injured book to study, and I've been using the online access code that came with it to get some extra practice. All the tests don't compare to the NREMT. I pass all the chapter pretests and I took the registry review on emtb.com and got an 88%. But on the nremt I got below passing on resuscitation, trauma, and ems ops, I passed medical and airway. Any pointers??


----------



## EMT91 (Jul 31, 2012)

JBlearning has a great web prep that I used. In terms of what to study, back up everything in your book with an outside source, IE your instructor or another book. For instance, my basic book said if a man was having angina and his wife had a script for it, we could administer the wife's...that is wrong. So, make sure you check to confirm.


----------



## SubiEmt (Aug 5, 2012)

Don't waste your time with study guides. Bite the bullet and take a 3-4 day refresher course. Trust me dude


----------



## FunkyAnesthetic (Aug 5, 2012)

I finished my EMT-B class and passed the NREMT first time about a month ago

I used some of the free online resources that are posted in the "NREMT Practice Quiz Resource Thread" to figure out what I didn't know.

I took the tests, made note of which questions I didn't get right, and went back to my book and reread the sections that I needed to brush up on.

It worked for me, and it really didn't take much time to start getting near 100%'s on the free practice tests.  That said, everyone studies in different ways; what works for one may not work for another.  Do what you think will help you most.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I took a week off (at Christmas) and rookie every free practice test and bought some flash cards. I studied sections I missed on practice tests, and did the flash cards until I knew them all by heart. I did about 6-7 12 hour study days.


----------



## SubiEmt (Aug 25, 2012)

joshrunkle35 said:


> I took a week off (at Christmas) and rookie every free practice test and bought some flash cards. I studied sections I missed on practice tests, and did the flash cards until I knew them all by heart. I did about 6-7 12 hour study days.



So wait you passed then?


----------



## GaMedic (Aug 25, 2012)

Sadly you either know it or you don't. There is way to much information to attempt to study. Taking a refresher would not be a bad idea but for the most part its all about test taking skill. My teacher had a saying that I lived by when testing RTFQ²

Read the fkin question twice... 

Trust your gut..


----------



## SubiEmt (Aug 26, 2012)

GaMedic said:


> Sadly you either know it or you don't. There is way to much information to attempt to study. Taking a refresher would not be a bad idea but for the most part its all about test taking skill. My teacher had a saying that I lived by when testing RTFQ²
> 
> Read the fkin question twice...
> 
> Trust your gut..


+1 qft.


----------



## ken158 (Aug 26, 2012)

I just used the interactive flashcards thing I found at Barnes and Noble. It worked well enough for me.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Aug 27, 2012)

SubiEmt said:


> So wait you passed then?



Yep. First try. I was confident after class, but I wasn't confident going into the test when I read how many people struggle with it.


----------

